# New Tires For The Tv



## ZoccNY (Jan 11, 2009)

(I've done a few searches, but haven't come up with an answer to satisfy me








...)

Need help and opinions from those of you who know more than I, please!

Ok, I've got an '08 F250 SuperDuty and I'm looking at new tires. Currently it has CONTINENTAL CONTITRAC TR M+S LT275/70R18, "E" load rating.

I'm towing a 23KRS and putting about







5000 miles towing per year. I live in Syracuse, so I need winter durability. I'm not an off-roader, and I don't want to get new wheels.

I'm considering the Goodyear DuraTrac's at ~$280 per tire. I see alot of people with Maxxis, Pirelli, Bridgestones... I know I'm gonna get a myriad of responses, biases, personal preferences, etc...

Please keep in mind that I'm not the most mechanically inclined dude out there. Try not to confuse my cabeza







with alot of technical stuff!

So, what say you, friendly Outbackers???









Thanks and happy off-season!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

ZoccNY said:


> (I've done a few searches, but haven't come up with an answer to satisfy me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was very happy with cooper discovery E rated tires. that i had on my 2004 Suburban. My 3/4 ton 2008 Suburban i put Michelin LTX tries on, everyone said they are great, but i was not impressed. My 2500 Pick up has good year wrangler.... again not impressed. Will probably go with TOYO in the future.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

clarkely said:


> (I've done a few searches, but haven't come up with an answer to satisfy me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was very happy with cooper discovery E rated tires. that i had on my 2004 Suburban. My 3/4 ton 2008 Suburban i put Michelin LTX tries on, everyone said they are great, but i was not impressed. My 2500 Pick up has good year wrangler.... again not impressed. Will probably go with TOYO in the future.
[/quote]

X2 on good year Wrangler. and as you will. look at Toyo


----------



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a Silverado 1500 with Bridgestone Dueler Revos Load Range E. I have over 30,000 miles on them with towing a travel trailer, snowmobile trailer, and other stuff. I still have 1/2 tred left on them. They are a bit pricey but they hold up very well. Have a solid feel when towing and excellent in snow as I see you aren't far from Tug Hill.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

http://www.bfgoodrichtires.com/tire-selector/name/all-terrain-t-a-ko-tires These tires are known to last 80K or more, are great on and off road, and come in a variety of sizes so you should be able to find them fairly cheap for an E rated tire. They have a big following and a lot of fans on the internet and truck boards, just search and see!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Dub said:


> http://www.bfgoodrichtires.com/tire-selector/name/all-terrain-t-a-ko-tires These tires are known to last 80K or more, are great on and off road, and come in a variety of sizes so you should be able to find them fairly cheap for an E rated tire. They have a big following and a lot of fans on the internet and truck boards, just search and see!


They must have really changed the tread compound in those, I barely could squeeze 30,000 miles out of them on a 3/4 ton truck.

I really like the Bridgestone Dueller Revo's. Great in rain and snow. OK in loose dirt and mud.

Steve


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

i had the BF goodrich tires on my 2005 F250 with the 6.0L powerstroke. i too only got about 30k on them. it was a lease so it did not matter.....

i am going to try the bridegstone dueller D695's next....i have been running the stock conti's will good success, but only getting about 40k on them with all the towing i do. i need the 18" E rated tire, and it looks like the revo's are only up to 17". the bridgestones are not that much more (about 12%) more expensive than the conti's.......

nice that the bridgestones have been posted here, i guess my research was leading me in the right direction !


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

The Bridgestone Dueler Revo's hold up well, I have them on one of my work trucks. I have BFG All terrains on my personal truck and I am going on 60k miles on them and will probably get close to 85k miles out of them. The Bridgestone's and the BFG's are on the expensive side. I also have Dunlop Radial Rover a/t's on my e-350 dually and they hold up great and are about $110 a piece. I had Toyo's on my personal truck and had them bought back from Toyo due to cracking on the sidewalls and in the tread. After that I went back to BFG's. All the tires I am using are load range "E".


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Well I havent been keeping my trucks long enough to wear out a set of tires in awhile, as you all know. BUT, I have had good luck with BFG AT's. Had a set on the DW Dodge Dakota then a Jeep Cherokee and then gave them to someone who ran them into the ground. I had about 80k on them when I gave them away. THose were D rated adn 15's. Had them on my OTHER F250 and did about 30k when I sold the truck and was still over half tread. My 08 Chevy 2500hd had them and I did just over 20k on them and they still looked new. My recent 05 Dodge 2500, I went with Nitti Terra Grappler AT's and only put about 15k on them but htey were wearing well. These were all 17' and 18", "E" rated tires with a bit of towing on them. I will probably go back to the BFG's when the Conti's wear out on this F250.

IMHO, the key to AT tires is religiously rotating them every 5k miles and keeping the tire pressures in check. I would air down to 60-65psi in front and 55-60psi in the rear when empty (not towing) and 70psi in front and 80psi in the rear when towing. I was able to keep even tread wear and that will help ya get your moneys worth out of whatever you get.

Just like your race bike. You wear out the sides on the track and then put them on your street bike to wear out the centers.

Good luck, Jim


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I had a set of Michelin LTX MS tires on my last van. They were a huge improvement over the Uniroyals in the winter. I only kept the truck for about 20,000 kms before I sold it (new Outback needed a stronger TV), but the treadwear looked minimal. I have a few friends who are also happy with them. Most of them are 1/2 ton applications, however one friend has a 1 ton duelly, and he just replaced his ten year old set with a new set.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

I put Michelin LTX AT2's on my F250 over the summer. They've been great.... but I'll know more in a couple of months how they fare in the winter. Honestly, any tire you choose will be much better than the Continental Conti-Trac's .... they don't call them "Conti Craps" for nothing. I swear I'd have had better luck running on the rims alone, with no rubber. Those darn things would spin like they were on ice if they were on damp grass. I've never had a worse tire.


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

I was in the same boat as you about a year ago. Although better now, the selection is still somewhat limited in the 275/70/18 size. I use my truck for towing, camping, hunting and fishing, so I needed a "do-it-all" tire. I went with the Michelin LTX AT2's and it has proven to be an excellent tire. In fact, I would say that they are the best tires I have ever had on any of my trucks. They do extremely well in snow and on icy roads - to the point that I rarely used 4wd last winter. (luverofpeanuts: You will not be disappointed this winter!) Great traction, long lasting, fuel efficient tire. Pricey, but worth the money.

Since you don't venture off road much, you may also consider the Michelin LTX MS2's. I have them on my wife's Expedition and they are outstanding in all weather and road conditions. Excellent choice for an all season highway tire. They are a 70K mile warranty tire and have been known to go much longer. Read the reviews on Discount Tire, Tire Rack, etc.. They are highly recommended in almost every review. Do yourself a favor, consider the Michelins. You won't be disappointed. Good luck!


----------



## dirtengineer (Jun 6, 2010)

Nokian.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I have a 2006 F-250 Powerstroke Diesel 4x4 Crew-cab with the short bed.

I prefer a tire that not only looks aggressive but will also give my the traction I need when I'm not cruising down the highway, but that the gravel and dirt road of the outback (heck that's one of the reason's I purchased and Outback!

But I don't use my F-250 for much of anything but towing, although I will used it unhitched to go sightseeing in the area where I camped.

I got about 25,000 miles from my 4 - BF Goodrich All Terrain tires. They, unlike my ST trailer tires have worked flawlessly. I've never had a flat or punctured in a tire even when I four-wheeling. I highly recommend these tires. When I was traveling though Montomery, AL this summer I had my four replaced at Stivers Ford for $743.33 after a $50 rebate. They since been inspected and rotated by Ken Gordy Ford in Carsbad, CA immediately after I returned.


I run the same tires but larger in my 2004 Jeep Rubicon were the have much more trail abuse. I'm not a big fan of mud tires since we don't get that much rain here' and those mud tires may look more aggressive, but their road noise becomes just about unbearable durning the site of our rides on the pavement.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

I installed new Nitto Terra Graplers last March. Don't get any snow around here but so far so good. Have about 5000 miles on them.

I have run Firestones, Yokohama, BF Goodrich, Continental, and Michelin. Michelin wore the best, but was most prone to flats. The way I came about selecting the Nittos was online research, price, but the clencher for me was when I went to 2 Discount Tire stores, 3 NTB stores, and a Firestone store and looked at the vehicles those guys drove (the 3/4 tons) the majority of them had Nittos. Thought, use what the pros use.

That logic may be flawed as they all bought the cheapest tire available to them at the time, but again, so far so good.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

WYOCAMPER said:


> (luverofpeanuts: You will not be disappointed this winter!) Great traction, long lasting, fuel efficient tire. Pricey, but worth the money.


Excellent.... it's nice to hear testimonials to back up the great reviews the LTX AT2 has online.

My third set of tires on my '97 expedition is due to be replaced. I got between 60K and 70K out of all of them. The OEM was Wrangler RT/S. The second set was BFG AT (TA KO). a load range C tire). The last was Bridgestone Dueler AT Revo's. Of those, the BFG were the strongest and toughest. The Dueler's continued to run quiet and performed ok even when the tread was running really low, like now. I would choose to put the BFG's on again as well. However, the LTX AT2 is probably the best choice for that vehicle....just pricey.


----------



## ZoccNY (Jan 11, 2009)

THANKS SO MUCH for all the info and quick replies.









I think I'm narrowing it down to the Stones and BFG's. 
If anyone has any experience with the online discounters, let me know.

You guys rock!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I went with the Sears equivilent of the Bridgestone AT tires (Revo II) Load range E on our Excursion. The reason for Sears? Free tire rotation, free tire repair and a warranty on the tires (pro rated). Wherever we camp, I can pretty much gaurantee there's a Sears somewhere nearby, and they carry a large selection. Some of the larger Sears auto centers are even open on Sundays. You can barter with them (I pitted Sears against Town Fair Tire) and came away with 4 tires, mounted, balanced and road hazard clause for $785, and that included taking care of the old tires. This is my second set, the first set went 52,000- and still had maybe 5 k left on them...They always have sales too- buy three, get one free.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

AT tires are a bit of a gimmick if they are 70 or 75's.

Snow and ice is about moving the snow out from the tire (skinny tire) and about providing contact area. The AT's having less contact area with the bigger cleats are worse in ice or packed snow then a M+S. They might----might be a tad better in 6" of snow then a M+S but who cares you lost the ice and packed snow control anyways. Mud is about flotation and tread depth. If I'm out goose hunting and I start sinking any more then 3" in the mud in a corn field then I got problems and 70 or 75 or even 65 AT tires are not going to help because it is the sinking that is getting me.

If your from Syracuse you will benefit more from a M+S and quite frankly with regards noise, rolling resistance M+S are still better all around.

If you want mud or say beach then width and flotation is what you need.


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

I have run BFG-TKO's for years on my F-150 never had less than 72,000 miles on them before changing them out. I have had 7 sets of them so I think I have put some real mile on them all over the country, east to west north to south. I have run them in Arizona on roads that can melt tires, in the desert, on fire roads, through snow 4 feet deep and temps from 122 to -25. They are a great at self cleaning and they give you a good feel of the surface. 
BTW-My Old Girl has over 400,000 miles on the odometer&#8230;..and she has never been babied&#8230;..She came home with me a few days after I turned 17 and she was young like me only had 20,000 miles on her. 
Prior to the BFG's I ran a set of Wranglers only 35,000 on them and really wasn't impressed with the traction, then onto a set of Cooper SST's great mud traction but only 38,000miles. That's when I went to BFG's and never looked back. 
I currently have a set of Cooper ATR's on the company SuperCrew load rang E, thought I would save the company a few bucks, from the looks of the tread I just don't think that they are going to get the miles on the them, I figure that I will only get about 50,000 on them before they get pulled off. So no real savings. 
I have driven the Coopers through rain, hot roads, 2 feet of snow and off road&#8230;..they are better than the stockers but they are not BFG's! They just don't give me the confidence that the BFG's have. The Coopers just are not a good all around tire like the BFG. The Coopers are very sensitive to air pressure. The Cooper's are not self cleaning like the BFG's. The Coppers get balled up and take forever to clean out.
I run my truck on and off road as it see's its fare share of construction sites and blazing trail through fields etc. 
I will also add that I am easy on brakes and I contribute this to extra miles on the tires. I have a friend that replaces brakes about 3 times more often than I do and he also replaces tires about 2 times as often. 
Braking is one of the most sever things you can do to a tire&#8230;period. The forces are incredible on tires when braking especially when loaded. 
Crazy as it sounds a friend of mine had a set of BFG's on three different Toyota trucks for a total of 138,768 miles! 
Just my 0.02 cents


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

BFG-TKO's- is that the same as the BFG A-T? Raised WL, blocky design?


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> BFG-TKO's- is that the same as the BFG A-T? Raised WL, blocky design?


Sort of, but key differences. BFG has TA's not A/T's. There are many T/A's such as Rugged Trail T/A, Radial Long Trail T/A, Long Trail T/A and the All-Terrain T/A KO being discussed here. All the others are P-rated whereas the KO is an LT-rated tire. They may all look somewhat the same but there are many differences under the under that black sidewall and raised letters. The KO stands for *K*ey benefit *O*nroad and *O*ffroad according to the BFG website. I just put a set of load range E KO's on my '09 F-150 to replace the original Michelins that were just over 60% worn at 57,000 miles. The KO's really helped stiffen up the rear when towing. I currently have just 4,000 miles on them and expect to get about 70,000 more miles on them before having to get another set.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Dan Borer said:


> BFG-TKO's- is that the same as the BFG A-T? Raised WL, blocky design?


Sort of, but key differences. BFG has TA's not A/T's. There are many T/A's such as Rugged Trail T/A, Radial Long Trail T/A, Long Trail T/A and the All-Terrain T/A KO being discussed here. All the others are P-rated whereas the KO is an LT-rated tire. They may all look somewhat the same but there are many differences under the under that black sidewall and raised letters. The KO stands for *K*ey benefit *O*nroad and *O*ffroad according to the BFG website. I just put a set of load range E KO's on my '09 F-150 to replace the original Michelins that were just over 60% worn at 57,000 miles. The KO's really helped stiffen up the rear when towing. I currently have just 4,000 miles on them and expect to get about 70,000 more miles on them before having to get another set.
[/quote]

I always found BFG's nomenclature confusing especially how so many tires have the "T/A" designation. If A/T means All Terrain, then the BFG T/A KO is one according to their website. 
http://www.bfgoodrichtires.com/tire-selector/name/all-terrain-t-a-ko-tires

I had them on my Expedition and was very happy with them. It's very important to look at the specs for the *exact* size you are looking at. Some of the sizes do not carry the snowflake symbol that means it meets "severe snow requirements" . Also, not all ot the sizes of the BFG TA KO's are the same LT rating. The only ones available for my Expedition were load range C... whereas many of the pickup trucks sizes now offer loadrange D and E as well.


----------



## ZoccNY (Jan 11, 2009)

So, apparently, the 275/70/18's are an uncommon tire, at least in these parts. It seems the 'Stones are on backorder, the Michelin's and Dunlops have to come mfg direct, none of them are under $250 per BEFORE mount/bal/allignment. The only tire I can get within a week are Firestone at $223 per...

...AND we've gotten 4 feet of snow







since Sunday, and the Conti's are A-W-E-F-U-L in the snow. I'd be better off putting chains on the bike's tires and riding that...

I'm almost considering buying a winter-rat to get through till the spring and parking the truck. But, I'll still need tires in the spring. UGH!

(And yes, I did say FOUR FEET OF SNOW....)


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

ZoccNY said:


> So, apparently, the 275/70/18's are an uncommon tire, at least in these parts. It seems the 'Stones are on backorder, the Michelin's and Dunlops have to come mfg direct, none of them are under $250 per BEFORE mount/bal/allignment. The only tire I can get within a week are Firestone at $223 per...
> 
> ...AND we've gotten 4 feet of snow
> 
> ...


you guys have been getting crushed....

i ended up going with michelin LTX MS2 E range 275/70R18's rather than the duellers. tire rack had them in stock for $202.00 a tire, and i could pick them up at a local distribution center and save the shipping. had a local place mount and balance them for $80. my conti's are in the garage 'till next spring !


----------



## ZoccNY (Jan 11, 2009)

Just saw you got the Michelin's... OK, stupid question: LT vs "floating load" ???


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

No help other than to support you that the Conti's on the SD's are about the worst traction I have ever experienced on snow!!!


----------



## ZoccNY (Jan 11, 2009)

Nathan said:


> No help other than to support you that the Conti's on the SD's are about the worst traction I have ever experienced on snow!!!


Seriously! Like roller blades on an ice rink...

I may be making some headway. It sounds like Munro will charge around $100 for mount/balance, plus another $89 for allignment if I purchase tires online and drop ship to the garage. A buck-ninety sounds a little steep, but the price online is much better than what I'm getting quoted locally.

Think I've narrowed it down to the Michelin's and BFG's...

(Did I mention that we've got MORE snow planned for this weekend?














)


----------



## Wyo-Backer (Apr 1, 2011)

Thought I would bump this thread rather than start a new one on the same topic. I'm due for tires on my rig - 2007 GMC 2500 HD Duramax CC Shortbox. It has 265/70/16 on it now, and i plan to keep the same size tire. I've had good experiences with the BFG All Terrains and am leaning that direction. However, I have friends that run the Nitto Terra Grapplers and are happy with them. However, they switch trucks about every other month it seems so i don't know how the Nittos hold up mileage wise. Anyone have any info on the Nitto durability? Thanks.

Jim


----------

